# 義務付けているいくつかの州においてアクセスを許可していない



## thetazuo

実は、調査したなかで最も評価が高かったのは米Tesla Motorsの「Tesla」ブランドだった。スコアはGenesisより38ポイント高い681ポイント（1000点満点）。しかし、Tesla Motorsは、J.D.パワーが義務付けているいくつかの州において、オーナー情報へのアクセスを許可していないため、ランキングや受賞の対象にならなかった。

米で新車購入者に対するTXI調査、トップはTeslaかGenesisか

Hi. Regarding the underlined sentence,  what is the subject of 義務付けている and 許可していない respectively? And what is the content of the 義務?


----------



## Flaminius

The subjects: J.D. Power obliges, and Tesla Motors denies access.
Content of the obligation: access to the owners' information (data?)


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you. I'm not sure if I understand the meaning of 義務付けている in this context. Does J.D.パワーが義務付けているいくつかの州において mean "in the several states where J.D. power requires access to the owners' information"?


----------



## Joschl

We can paraphrase the last sentence like this: しかし、*Tesla Motorsは*、*J.D.パワーが*いくつかの州において*義務付けている**オーナー情報へのアクセス*を*許可していない*ため、ランキングや受賞の対象にならなかった。

As _Flaminius_ said, the subject of "許可していない" is "Tesla Moters", the subject of 義務付けている is "J.D.パワー". and the content of 義務付け is "オーナー情報へのアクセス".


----------



## Flaminius

In full, I think the bit you are wondering about should read: J.はオーナー情報へのアクセスを義務づけている。


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you both.


thetazuo said:


> "in the several states where J.D. power requires access to the owners' information"?


So is the above a valid translation of the inquired part?


----------



## gengo

thetazuo said:


> 実は、調査したなかで最も評価が高かったのは米Tesla Motorsの「Tesla」ブランドだった。スコアはGenesisより38ポイント高い681ポイント（1000点満点）。しかし、Tesla Motorsは、J.D.パワーが義務付けているいくつかの州において、オーナー情報へのアクセスを許可していないため、ランキングや受賞の対象にならなかった。



My translation:
Actually, the most highly rated product in the survey was the Tesla brand (Tesla Motors), with a score of 681 points (out of 1000), 38 points higher than Genesis. However, Tesla Motors didn't qualify for ranking or awards because it doesn't allow access to owner information in some states, as mandated by J.D. Power.



thetazuo said:


> "in the several states where J.D. power requires access to the owners' information"?





> So is the above a valid translation of the inquired part?



Yes, that's the idea.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you, gengo.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Tesla Motorsは、J.D.パワーが義務付けているいくつかの州において、オーナー情報へのアクセスを許可していないため、ランキングや受賞の対象にならなかった。
I think that this sentence was poorly written and doesn't make sense.
 At least a comma should be needed between 義務付けている and いくつかの州において. The position of いくつかの州において is grammatically wrong.

(顧客満足度調査会社の)J.D.パワー社*が*（顧客満足度調査のために）義務付けているオーナー情報へのアクセスを、いくつかの州においてTesla Motorsは許可していないがために、Tesla Motorsはランキングや受賞の対象にならなかった。
might be better.

ある意味において、Tesla Motorsは、『試合に負けたが勝負に勝った』ということでしょうか。
つまり、顧客の個人情報を守り抜いたために、受賞からはずれランキング外になった、ということは車の満足度についても実は1位、加えて個人情報保護の観点からも1位なので、Tesla Motorsがダントツ1位の会社ということになると思います。どうでしょうか？


----------



## Joschl

SoLaTiDoberman said:
			
		

> I think that this sentence was poorly written [...]


同感です。

"いくつかの州において"が"義務付けている"に係るのか"許可していない"に係るのかで，解釈が変わることになりますね。"いくつかの州において"が"義務付けている"に係るのであれば，
「しかし、Tesla Motorsは、J.D.パワーが*いくつかの州において*義務付けているオーナー情報へのアクセスを許可していないため、ランキングや受賞の対象にならなかった。」となるでしょうし，
"いくつかの州において"が"許可していない"に係るのであれば，
「しかし、Tesla Motorsは、J.D.パワーが義務付けているオーナー情報へのアクセスを*いくつかの州において*許可していないため、ランキングや受賞の対象にならなかった。」となるでしょう。少なくとも，元の文章の語順を出来る限り生かすと，こうなるのではないかと思います。
一番目の解釈より二番目の解釈の方が理にかなっていますね。


----------

